# Target Area Names By Initials



## Bullseye01 (Jul 19, 2019)

With the new modernization and such, the department names of taken a life of their own so to speak. Every time the new schedule comes out, there is always someone who looks at the schedule and asks, 'What area is that?', so I thought I would start listing the area names. Maybe you know of some that I don't

Tech: Electronics
INB: Inbound
HBA: Health and Beauty
Dom: Domestics
FOS: Front Of Store
P/F: Plastics and Furniture, but also Small Appliances
Chem: Chemicals
Pet:  Pets
CPP: Chem, Paper, Pets
TOY: Toys and Sporting Goods
HOM: Home and with Stationary
F/F:  Flex Fulfillment
SFS:  Ship From Store
SCO:  Self Checkout


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 19, 2019)

KIT:  Kitchen


----------



## SoftlinesTM2018 (Jul 19, 2019)

BBY: Baby Hardlines
NIT: Baby Softlines
MEN: Men’s
SHO: Shoes
RTW: Ready to Wear
YC: Young Contemporary 
INT: Intimates
SWM: Swim
BB: Big Boy
BG: Big Girl
BBG: Big Boy and Girl
RFI: RFID
FR: Fitting Room
OTC: Healthcare
ACC: Accessories 
C9: Women’s Performance


----------



## Creek (Jul 19, 2019)

KIT: Kitchen
PLUG: Small Appliances 
STA: Stationary
SEA: Seasonal
BTS: Back To School


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jul 19, 2019)

SoftlinesTM2018 said:


> BBY: Baby Hardlines
> NIT: Baby Softlines
> MEN: Men’s
> SHO: Shoes
> ...



Baby here is BAB


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2019)

Bullseye01 said:


> With the new modernization and such, the department names of taken a life of their own so to speak. Every time the new schedule comes out, there is always someone who looks at the schedule and asks, 'What area is that?', so I thought I would start listing the area names. Maybe you know of some that I don't
> 
> Tech: Electronics
> INB: Inbound
> ...



I'd recommend updating this post with all the things people share.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2019)

COS: Cosmetics

OPU: Order pick-up

PIK: Ship-From-Store, specifically picking.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 19, 2019)

BIK: Bike Assembly


----------



## Dog (Jul 19, 2019)

TTH: truck thrower
AA: apparel and accessories (for inbound)
DU: drive up
PAK: packing for SFS
PIK: picking for SFS
CLS: closing (for GM)
INF: infants
DR1: dry market
MD1: meat and dairy


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 19, 2019)

MCO: Mobile checkout (line busting)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2019)

Archived - Current Acronyms
					

What are the newest/current acronyms across the store? (such as SD = Store Director)




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jul 19, 2019)

BPG/BUL: Bullseye's Playground


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 19, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> BPG/BUL: Bullseye's Playground


Also BUC/BUK (short for buck, when it was the dollar spot)

Also

BTC - back to college
And fitting room can also be FRO


----------



## SugarSugar (Jul 20, 2019)

Why cant they just write the full wording


----------



## JAShands (Jul 20, 2019)

Because shift tags only accept the first three characters. You can type in more, but only three will be visible.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 20, 2019)

Bullseye01 said:


> With the new modernization and such, the department names of taken a life of their own so to speak. Every time the new schedule comes out, there is always someone who looks at the schedule and asks, 'What area is that?', so I thought I would start listing the area names. Maybe you know of some that I don't
> 
> Tech: Electronics
> INB: Inbound
> ...


Asants. Home is no where near stat in my store and not together at all.


----------



## DearDrea (Dec 19, 2019)

What is HPC?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 19, 2019)

DearDrea said:


> What is HPC?


Please come in when scheduled.


----------



## TH Houghton (Dec 22, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please come in when scheduled.



not to be rude, but why do you tell everyone this? I think people are just trying to learn what they’ll be doing ahead of time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 22, 2019)

TH Houghton said:


> not to be rude, but why do you tell everyone this? I think people are just trying to learn what they’ll be doing ahead of time.


With the acronyms, every store is different for the same letters. Please show up when scheduled. You are expected to do the assigned position without question per modernization. You can not say no.


----------



## TH Houghton (Dec 22, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> With the acronyms, every store is different for the same letters. Please show up when scheduled. You are expected to do the assigned position without question per modernization. You can not say no.



Right, but no one is ever implying they aren’t gonna show up. Unless this is an inside joke I’m missing...


----------



## JAShands (Dec 22, 2019)

ASANTS but my district wants almost everyone shift tagged. Some shifts my ETL and I just throw TMs into whatever we haven’t used yet. Does not mean the TM will be doing what they’re tagged to do. All the TM needs to worry about is when they start working and when they’re done. The Leaders will tell everyone where to go.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Dec 22, 2019)

DearDrea said:


> What is HPC?



At my store it means Hardlines Price Change.

We don’t pay attention to what TMs are under. Myself and the other TLs put TMs where we need them most. Heck even me as a F/F TL am scheduled under BBY most days.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

TH Houghton said:


> Right, but no one is ever implying they aren’t gonna show up. Unless this is an inside joke I’m missing...


We have several threads & lots of seasonals who call off because of the schedule. It's hours take them when spot gives them out.


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 23, 2019)

HIP -Home Improvement
SPT -either spirit or sporting  this is the section for local sports teams clothing and accessories.


----------



## Greenandred (Dec 23, 2019)

OM1- open market


----------



## TLSpot (Dec 23, 2019)

SAM?


----------



## JAShands (Dec 24, 2019)

Seasonal and mini?

Or babysit the man child named Sam that your store mistakenly hired? Oh wait, that was us 🤦‍♀️


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2019)

I got his brother at my food counter


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 24, 2019)

PS - fulfillment babysitter pacesetter
DU - drive up order runner outer


----------



## TM2 (Dec 26, 2019)

ThreeCreeks said:


> At my store it means Hardlines Price Change.
> 
> We don’t pay attention to what TMs are under. Myself and the other TLs put TMs where we need them most. Heck even me as a F/F TL am scheduled under BBY most days.


How is your store doing operationally? This sounds like you're pretty far from modernization best practices.


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Dec 26, 2019)

TM2 said:


> How is your store doing operationally? This sounds like you're pretty far from modernization best practices.



It’s going great! We just assign TMs an area when they come in. Certain areas have the same people but other areas fluctuate on how heavy they are. One day there’s 9 boats in grocery and 2 in baby. The next it’s 10 in baby and 3 in grocery. Those are the areas we rotate through.


----------



## DearDrea (Dec 31, 2019)

It turns out hpc is pharmacy


----------



## DearDrea (Dec 31, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please come in when scheduled.



idk why you thought i was planning on not showing up. I was curious as to what department it was.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 31, 2019)

DearDrea said:


> It turns out hpc is pharmacy


Health/Personal Care


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Dec 31, 2019)

CD is c and d I assume


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 1, 2020)

DearDrea said:


> idk why you thought i was planning on not showing up. I was curious as to what department it was.


Some folks complain about the dept they are assigned to do.


----------



## DearDrea (Jan 3, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Some folks complain about the dept they are assigned to do.


I clearly wasn’t complaining. I was asking what department it was


----------



## Rock209 (Sep 2, 2021)

My schedule shows B/B would that be for babies?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> My schedule shows B/B would that be for babies?


Check with your tl. It could be bedding.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Sep 2, 2021)

What's a truck thrower? Someone who loads up a freight truck?

Also wanna add
DEC: home decor


----------



## MrT (Sep 2, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> My schedule shows B/B would that be for babies?


I would guess bed and bath we have one person do those areas when we are short staffed


----------



## MrT (Sep 2, 2021)

UboatOfDeath said:


> What's a truck thrower? Someone who loads up a freight truck?
> 
> Also wanna add
> DEC: home decor


The truck thrower is the tm that unloads the truck onto the rollers to be pushed put and sorted


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 2, 2021)

Can someone tell me what VG is? I'm scheduled as cleaning but it says VG under my name. Whatever it is I'm sure I've never done it before.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 3, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Can someone tell me what VG is? I'm scheduled as cleaning but it says VG under my name. Whatever it is I'm sure I've never done it before.


Vg - video games revisions?


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Sep 3, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Vg - video games revisions?


It puzzles me because I've literally never done that before. I've seen some people marked as 'food' under this? But everyone I ask at my store doesn't know.

They must just be scheduling me under this so they can yank somebody else for the hours. They've done it before, apparently someone else wasn't supposed to be scheduled more hours under some department, and they scheduled me as it, then got the other person. I dunno.


----------



## Stellaris (Dec 15, 2021)

PPL, PLG, and RES pls???


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 15, 2021)

RES is reshop


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 15, 2021)

PPL is usually paper and plastics.
PLG us usually plug (also known as small appliances).


----------



## pinkEpromise (Mar 14, 2022)

Does anyone know what BBA could mean?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 14, 2022)

pinkEpromise said:


> Does anyone know what BBA could mean?


Bedding and Bath?


----------



## NXT (Mar 15, 2022)

pinkEpromise said:


> Does anyone know what BBA could mean?


Backroom Brand Ambassador


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 16, 2022)

Rock209 said:


> My schedule shows B/B would that be for babies?


Or beds and bath


----------



## targeteamember (Apr 10, 2022)

what about APP?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 10, 2022)

targeteamember said:


> what about APP?


App maybe apparel.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 10, 2022)

Jew was Jewelry, I don't don't know if it is anymore.
I found it pretty funny because of some of the word combos that came out of that.
'Jew Ear' = Jewelry Earrings is the only one I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## DeadEnd (Apr 11, 2022)

What’s about PP1 and PP2?


----------



## gracefulfillment (Apr 11, 2022)

DeadEnd said:


> What’s about PP1 and PP2?


Priority push 1 and 2. 1 is stuff like chem, paper, baby, food, etc. stuff that guests make a beeline for once the store opens (which is why toys moves to pp1 during q4). 2 is less priority stuff like home, domestics, stationary, toys, sporting goods, etc. They're usually each on their own side of the line


----------



## sadxlonely02 (May 29, 2022)

Anyone know what STW means ?? I’m in fulfillment


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 29, 2022)

sadxlonely02 said:


> Anyone know what STW means ?? I’m in fulfillment


You might be putting flex orders in hold/stowing.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 29, 2022)

sadxlonely02 said:


> Anyone know what STW means ?? I’m in fulfillment


Stands for stow. At my store we have designated stowers.  Each flex person is scheduled a 2 hour stow time.


----------



## Hktty43091 (Jun 9, 2022)

Does anyone know what LN stands for ? I’m scheduled as a checkout advocate and it says that next to it
But I’m not even trained to be a cashier Im normally in fulfillment /:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 10, 2022)

Hktty43091 said:


> Does anyone know what LN stands for ? I’m scheduled as a checkout advocate and it says that next to it
> But I’m not even trained to be a cashier Im normally in fulfillment /:


Please come in when scheduled. Check in with lod or tl.


----------



## Stocker (Jun 11, 2022)

Did not see OFO: 1for1's listed. On occasion someone is just scheduled for this.


----------



## Coffeemusic7788 (Jun 19, 2022)

What is HRC


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 19, 2022)

Coffeemusic7788 said:


> What is HRC


Hrc maybe high risk critical in market.


----------



## Luck (Jun 19, 2022)

Coffeemusic7788 said:


> What is HRC


Human Resources Center.


----------



## Balletbabe (Jul 8, 2022)

I have both KDS and KID on my schedule. Anyone know what the difference is?


----------



## openmarket (Jul 8, 2022)

Anyone know what CEG or CEB means?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2022)

openmarket said:


> Anyone know what CEG or CEB means?


With the acronyms, every store is different for the same letters. Please show up when scheduled.


----------



## weekndland (Oct 9, 2022)

Does anyone know what MSL means?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 10, 2022)

weekndland said:


> Does anyone know what MSL means?


Men's, shoes? If you are in softlines. Every store is different.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 12, 2022)

Men's, Shoes, Lingerie.


----------



## mjs (Oct 15, 2022)

Does anyone know what BUX stands for? I have a shift coming up that says “Training” and then the location is BUX but I cannot figure out what that is… Starbucks maybe?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 16, 2022)

mjs said:


> Does anyone know what BUX stands for? I have a shift coming up that says “Training” and then the location is BUX but I cannot figure out what that is… Starbucks maybe?


Good chance, it's starbucks. If you work in the front end.


----------



## MrT (Oct 16, 2022)

They are supposed to be crosstraining tms for Starbucks to help with the upcoming drive up orders.  Good chance that's what it's for or they need help up there to begin with.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2022)

mjs said:


> Does anyone know what BUX stands for? I have a shift coming up that says “Training” and then the location is BUX but I cannot figure out what that is… Starbucks maybe?


I would normally say that each store has its own codes, but I am 100% certain that this is Starbucks training.  Have fun!


----------



## Corgilover08 (Oct 27, 2022)

What does ONE mean?


----------



## happygoth (Oct 27, 2022)

Corgilover08 said:


> What does ONE mean?


OneSpot?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Men's, shoes? If you are in softlines. Every store is different.


Broken record. Lol


----------



## Westoak (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm wanting to pick up a shift but it says p2, I don't want to pick it up and discover it's not something I can do so is anyone able to tell me what p2 means??


----------



## MrT (Nov 2, 2022)

In my store p2 is the second group of sfs pickers.  There would be 3 people under p1 as pickers usually 7-330 and one packer PA1 a little later.  P2 would be the second group of pickers again with a packer PA 2 a little after there usually 9am starts or if it's not as busy they'd be the later team for the night orders.  
All stores are different but If it's a fulfillment shift I'd guess that.
Other option could be pp2 pusher but atleast in my area there is no such thing as pp2 anymore and all push is priority 1.


----------



## Westoak (Nov 6, 2022)

It shows P2 in general merchandise and another one shows as SS also in general merchandise. I wish this was something covered in orientation or something it would be so helpful on figuring out what they areas are meant to be


----------



## Irisriosx3 (Nov 11, 2022)

What is AMP? I’m scheduled from 12p-8P but I have no idea what AMP stands for


----------



## MrT (Nov 11, 2022)

Amp is probably amplified gifting.  It's all the different towers and tables they put all over the store during q4.  It's a lot of gift sets and toys and stuff.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 11, 2022)

Westoak said:


> It shows P2 in general merchandise and another one shows as SS also in general merchandise. I wish this was something covered in orientation or something it would be so helpful on figuring out what they areas are meant to be


P2 would be the back of the line , sprt , toys , stationary , domestics , decor , furniture etc.
However there’s no longer p1-p2 with the new rollout which will hit other stores soon. Just like no more dbos


----------



## Gabs (Nov 19, 2022)

What is P&P?


----------



## MrT (Nov 20, 2022)

Gabs said:


> What is P&P?


Pets and paper? I believe some stores have them near each other although mine does not.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2022)

Pick and Prep?


----------



## randomjorts (Dec 3, 2022)

What does YCS stand for on my schedule in mytime?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 3, 2022)

randomjorts said:


> What does YCS stand for on my schedule in mytime?


With the acronyms, every store is different for the same letters. Please show up when scheduled & check in with lod.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 7, 2022)

Young Contemporary and Shoes


----------

